# Angeln in Ägypten



## Dr.Dre (13. November 2005)

Hallo ich fliege bald mit der Family nach Ägypten.
Da ich es als Angler keine zwei bis drei Wochen ohne Angel in der Hand aushalte, wollte ich mich mal schlau machen wie es da so aussieht mit Fischen.;+ Ich hab schon vom Lake Nasser gehört und von den großen Nilbarschen und Tigerfischen die es dort gibt.
Ich habe jedoch keine Ahnung wie die beangelt werden.;+ 
Ich bin für alle Informationen über das Tackle, dass dort benötigt wird und über die Angelmethoden dankbar.
Auch Informationen über das Big Game Fishing in Ägypten sind Recht.

Vielen Dank schon mal
Dr.Dre


----------



## forellenudo (13. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten*

Gib unter suchen einfach mal Ägypten ein,so eine Frage hatten wir schon des öfteren,und schau mal hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=62908


----------



## Dr.Dre (14. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten*

Hat mir wenig weitergeholfen.
Ich habe jedoch einige nützliche Bericht über den Lake Nasser bei Google gefunden.Zum Big Game in Ägypten hab ich jedoch nichts gefnden.
Könnte mir da jemand was empfehlen?
Ich bin im Frühjahr nächsten Jahres in Hurgada.


----------



## forellenudo (14. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten*

Welches Hotel?


----------



## forellenudo (14. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten*

Ich war ja vor ein paar Wochen in Hurhgada,wollte auch Big Game machen,aber die Boote waren ausgebucht,fahre in den Hafen von Alt Hurhgada,dort liegen 6 Big Game Boote,aber wie gesagt,wie ich da war war alles ausgebucht:c


----------



## Coasthunter (14. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten*



			
				forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war ja vor ein paar Wochen in Hurhgada,wollte auch Big Game machen,aber die Boote waren ausgebucht,fahre in den Hafen von Alt Hurhgada,dort liegen 6 Big Game Boote,aber wie gesagt,wie ich da war war alles ausgebucht:c


 
Hi Udo. Tröste Dich. In 4 Wochen werde ich dort aufschlagen und einen ganz großen für Dich mit Drillen.:m 

Gruß
Coasthunter

PS: Hast Du schon eine ungefähre Vorstellung, wann Du mit Sohnemann an die Müritz willst? Wir werden auf jeden Fall ende Juli, anfang August wieder dort sein. Eine gemeinsame Wallerjagd wär doch was. Oder?


----------



## forellenudo (14. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten*



> Hi Udo. Tröste Dich. In 4 Wochen werde ich dort aufschlagen und einen ganz großen für Dich mit Drillen.


Dann wünsche ich dir jetzt schon mal einen tollen Urlaub und einen dicken Fang#6 #6


----------



## Dr.Dre (14. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten*

das hotel ist das "grand hotel hurgada"

vielen dank für die infos

dr.dre

PS:hast du vielleicht addressen von internetseiten oder anschriften von den anbietern dort?


----------



## forellenudo (14. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten*

Haste ja ein klasse Hotel#6 #6 mein Arbeitskollege war nur am Schwärmen davon#6 ich hab leider keine Adressen,aber die Brauchste auch nicht,im Hotel wird es Angeboten und wenn nicht einfach in die Stadt fahren zum Hafen,dort kannste dir die Schiffe anschauen,und es ist immer einer auf dem Schiff,fährste am besten Nachmittags hin,die Schiffe laufen immer zwischen 16-16.30 Uhr ein#6


----------



## Dr.Dre (14. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten*

Danke!#6 
wenn ich wieer da bin schreib ich nen bericht 

dr.dre


----------



## alcCapone (14. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten*

Hauptsache du versuchst den Tigerfisch nicht auf Wobbler! http://www.angeltreff.org/fische/biggamefische/tigerfisch/tigerfisch.html


----------



## forellenudo (14. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten*

Von dem möchte ich aber auch nicht gebissen werden|scardie: |scardie:


----------



## Maik Otto (14. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten*

Hi,


> Hallo ich fliege bald mit der Family nach Ägypten.


 
Ein Tip ; frag am Strand vor dem Hotel "Sindbad" das ist dort wo das 

"Yello Submarin" fährt nach "Karl-Heinz" ein netter Ägypter der verhilft dir

zu günstigen Big Game Fahrten. Er bietet (und kauft zB Handys !!!)

alle "Fahrten" für Touris zum echt guten Preis. 

Allerdings.............ob wirkliches "Big Game" möglich ist #c  die wir 

"verhaftet haben waren ca 1 Meter ........aber auch ganz nett .

Grüße Maik


----------



## forellenudo (14. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten*

Der ist nicht mehr im Sindbad,der ist jetzt im Dana Beach Resort#6 #6


----------



## Dr.Dre (15. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten*

danke leute da werd ichs versuchen!

gruß dr.dre


----------



## Dr.Dre (15. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten*

was fängt man eigentlich so beim big game in ägypten


----------

